# ITunes-iPod : retrouver l'ordre des séquences des listes de lecture



## Jean40 (23 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Je suis l'un ou l'autre cours sur iTunes-U et n'arrive pas (ou plus...) à ce que les différentes séances suivent l'ordre chronologique. Quand je suis sur mon iMac et sur iTunes, c'est ok. Quand je me retrouve avec mon iPod (mais je suppose que la même chose se produirait sur mon iPad ou un iPhone) je retrouve l'ordre inversé, c'est-à-dire la dernière leçon en premier lieu. J'ai fait de multiples manipulations mais arrive au même résultat. Y a-t-il une commande particulière à l'iPod, à iTunes (ordre chronologique ou croissant plutôt que décroissant) ? Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## Jean40 (23 Mars 2017)

Il s'agit de l'ordre dans les listes de lecture que j'ai créées.


----------

